# Don't know what this is



## Azrael1993 (Aug 25, 2016)

I was working out a week ago and this popped up, then I worked out last night and it got much worse 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it looks much worse than it does in the picture. Kinda like a stretch mark but very visible and red and just showed up after a leg day.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 25, 2016)

looks like stretch marks to me..


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 25, 2016)

Me too. When I was young I got a bunch of stretch marks and yea they would pop up almost overnight


----------



## Azrael1993 (Aug 25, 2016)

Well shit can I make them go away?


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2016)

You can't get rid of them.


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 25, 2016)

No. Matter of fact, if you keep lifting they will get worse and if your young you will most likely develop new ones. They will be less noticeable with time. Lots of time


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 25, 2016)

Coming from a fat kid, those are definitely stretch marks. On your legs tho?? Kinda strange but ok. Yeah it ain't going away w/o some kinda treatment from sharks with frickin laser beams on their frickin heads.


----------



## Azrael1993 (Aug 25, 2016)

Damn, thankyou guys I wasn't sure what they were I appreciate the help


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2016)

Feline AIDS.


----------



## Azrael1993 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hahaha what?


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2016)

Those are stretchmarks Azrael try Vicks

View attachment 3164


----------



## bvs (Aug 28, 2016)

Stretch marks. Vitamin e oil can help a little


----------



## Dex (Aug 29, 2016)

They can pop up anywhere. As a teen, I got freaked out because they popped up on my left flank. I had no clue what they were...thought it was the flesh eating virus. My wife has them on her knees from growing but got zero from having kids.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 29, 2016)

I got them on my legs never found anything that gets rid of them but various lotions vitamin e etc helps out a little


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 29, 2016)

Emo oil is good too.


----------



## Azrael1993 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks guys, I've bought some stuff to put on them. It just alarmed me when they popped up because I'm 23 stretch a lot and never had this problem. Then one day after doing squats boom there they were. They have gotten worse for two consecutive weeks now which I find strange Bcuz I can't be growing that much and I'm lean around 7% right now idk if that could be a factor


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 3, 2016)

100% stretch marks means your getting smaller, your can't normally see stretch marks so easily if your sizing up daily


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 3, 2016)

A girl I dated in the past got pregnant and used shea butter for her stretch marks on her stomach.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 4, 2016)

Deadliftking said:


> 100% stretch marks means your getting smaller, your can't normally see stretch marks so easily if your sizing up daily



Stretch marks means youre getting smaller?????


----------

